# Dishonesty sucks



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well guys, I had a most unfortunate experience last night. You see, I've been looking and looking for a good deal on a hobie PA. I'm just not satisfied with the lack of water I can cover paddling. So finally, it seemed like a yak came up for sale that I could afford (the wife's loans and new born baby eat up a lot of my discretionary funds). I bank with USAA, and couldn't get all the cash this seller wanted, but we came to an agreement for cash and a yeti cooler. I thought it as my lucky day! I ran around after work yesterday to get the cash and the cooler, not wanting to let this deal slip by. I'm in the Destin area, the seller was about an hour away. Well, I had to tack on some time to find the size of cooler the seller wanted, but found one finally, and headed to pick up the kayak. Unfortunately, the seller texted me and said some personal stuff came up, and that he'd meet me tomorrow. I asked him to reconsider, since I'd driven a ways to meet him and had a few issues finding the right size of yeti. At first he was willing to work with me, only to change his mind seconds later, he told me he had already left for Alabama. At this point, I felt something weird was going on. I was minutes from the sellers house, what could be going on that I couldn't deliver the money and cooler and pick up the kayak? So I kept driving, only to find he had not left, that someone else was looking at the kayak. When I found a place to turn around and dejectedly go home, I was this new person strapping down the kayak in their truck. The seller had made another deal. While I don't fault him for this (I do firmly believe in a free market society) I'm disappointed I was deceived. Last night I was furious (the words "spineless, gutless, and dishonorable came to mind). This morning I'm just disappointed. I'm trying to take a page from the Good Lord and let it go. So with that said, I hope the deal was worth it for him. 

As a side note, I recommend to all PFF members to not go back on your word to someone who already has your address, especially if you don't know them. Probably not the safest practice. 

I know the majority of forum members are stand up guys, I've been very appreciative of all the advice I've gained from everyone's experience. 

So with that said, if anyone has a Hobie PA they're willing to make a deal for about $1000 and a yeti 65, I have both on hand and willing to travel Lol.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

that really sucks. but what would have been better is if you got out and introduced yourself and told the buyer your story then left. might not have fazed him but I don't like buying from shady people and would have probably taken my money back.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

In light of what transpired with the seller, you are probably better off having not done business with him. I think the right thing for him to do would have been to make it clear to you the yak was up for sale until money/Yeti changed hands and that it might sell to another buyer at any time. Can't blame him for getting the most he can for it but the dishonesty is inexcusable.


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree. If he would have told me someone else was interested and they were on their way, man the ball's in my court. It's up to me to accept or deny that kind of deal, and if I'm willing to risk it, then I wouldn't fault the seller at all. 

I thought about getting out and confronting him, but in my experience that hasn't usually worked out... Bad things happen all around. And I didn't want to put the other buyer in a bad spot, chances are he didn't know what was going on.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If it was a great deal, probably what happened is the buyer offered the seller $20 more and the seller decided that's what his integrity was worth.
It's happened to me a couple of times. There are a lot of people out there who's word means nothing.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

He probably stole the yak he was selling in the first place, there are other yaks for sells just keep your eyes out. 
There are definitely so ex shady people on craigslist. Not saying that where you found it, but in my experience, I've met some weird push addy people from craigslist selling stuff.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

That sucks! If you can find some more $ i got a 12ft with vantage seat


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn, a $1400 PA is a STEAL!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It does suck, I've had folks screw me over on this and other forums I belong to, and while I don't hold grudges, I live and learn and don't deal with em again.

Just put another outlook on it, "maybe" if you opened up to him and ya'll were getting along, he might have started to feel guilty about making a deal with you due to an unforeseen issue w/ the yak....ya just never know....


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Well that sucks. 
I participate in a ski forum that has two stickies on the for sale page. One for giving props to people that sell and buy in an upfront, fair, and timely manner and another thread that warns potential buyers and sellers to stay away from certain posters. It's a system that works very well, just do a search on a buyer and seller and see which thread that show up in.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like your a stand up guy and did the right thing. It's unfortunate for the good guys that there are unscrupulous people out there that have no moral compass to direct their decisions. If it was a deal off PFF post up his name so the rest of us can stay clear of the fool. Sorry for your unfortunate circumstance. Maybe a better deal is right around the corner. One thing I have learned is sometimes when you desperately try to make something happen it goes south in a hurry.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I sell a fair bit of stuff on craigslist. I can't tell you how many times I've had someone say they were going to come buy something later that day or the next day and then not show up or call.

My philosophy is that unless I agree to hold an item for someone - I sell it to the first person who tells me they are on the way to look/buy it. 

Don't know if you and the seller had the arrangement, but it sounds as if he didn't handle it properly. If I am traveling to buy something, I call and tell them that I am on my way and ask them if they will hold it until I get there. That sometimes eliminates frustration like you went through.

If you did all that and the guy still shafted you, well you did mention that you have his phone number and address. You can search to see if he has other things for sale and post ads warning people about him. 

You could also help him list some things that he didn't know he had for sale - at really good prices so that he gets lots of calls.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Maybe there were more circumstances then we know. I did something really similar a fee years ago, i normally would have never done it but the circumstances made me. I had a mower on here and Craigslist, a member wanted but there was several in line ahead of him. He couldn't make it when I was available and vise versa. I continued taking calls and showing it to potential buyers, i showed it to everyone and no one was sold on it. The member called and said he was on his way and he was 99% sure he was going to buy it. A few minutes later a car load of hoodrats pulled up at the house. Among the group of gangbangers was a guy that I showed the mower to earlier that wasn't interested at my price. They pulled up with a trailer wanting it now, i had my shop door open and they had now seen everything that I have. I was afraid they would return if I didn't sell it to them. I felt like crap but have to look out for my property first.


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

PFF members come through! And y'all have restored my faith in fellow fishermen âº Another PA came up a couple days ago, that was within budget and if the weather cooperates, I'm going to take it on a test PEDDLE today (so glad I can say that now). For those that were interested in the "other" seller's name, just look through my recent posts/replies and you'll be able to figure it out. 
Also, a shout out to ppping for being a great guy to deal with, best of luck in your move. 
Finally, another shout out to PFF member jmunoz. He was willing to make a deal on his kayak. While ultimately things didn't work out (due to my budget constraints) he was upfront and honest with everything, a stark and refreshing contrast to the person that caused this thread in the first place. 

I'll keep y'all posted on my new peddle adventures. Tight lines!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

cbayne3 said:


> PFF members come through! And y'all have restored my faith in fellow fishermen âº Another PA came up a couple days ago, that was within budget and if the weather cooperates, I'm going to take it on a test PEDDLE today (so glad I can say that now). For those that were interested in the "other" seller's name, just look through my recent posts/replies and you'll be able to figure it out.
> Also, a shout out to ppping for being a great guy to deal with, best of luck in your move.
> Finally, another shout out to PFF member jmunoz. He was willing to make a deal on his kayak. While ultimately things didn't work out (due to my budget constraints) he was upfront and honest with everything, a stark and refreshing contrast to the person that caused this thread in the first place.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted on my new peddle adventures. Tight lines!



I'm glad Justin hooked ya up!!! He's a great guy! And that yak is a fish slayer!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## datguyByron (Mar 12, 2014)

*Thats's not cool....*

I sold my first Kayak to a family that contacted first, after weeks of calling and a lot of haggleing, they got it! I enjoy that it was going to a good house. Sometimes people are Jerks,.... it's life. Keep enjoying life!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

